# The Missing Marine Chronometer 'Megaquartz'



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well

I first got a sniff at this in a random thread on the web about three years back, after researching and researching I found nothing, until today!

The Megaquartz F2.4 produced by Omega was not only one of the most expensive production quartz watches ever made but also the most accurate, a derivative of which is the only wrist watch to gain the status of Marine Chronometer! They where produced in very small numbers in a variation of movements, cal 1510 (circa 1000) cal 1511 Marine Chronometer (circa 1000), cal 1515/1516 circa 7000. To this day it was always assumed that Omega never sold the movement to anyone else and stand proud that they are the only manufacturer to use it and hold the status of Marine Chronometer, well.................................

I can now confirm that Audemars did indeed produce their own version of the Marine Chronometer, pretty interesting stuff.

http://www.caso.it/CasoStore/cmd/ShowProductFront?PRODUCT_ID=1096&LANGUAGE=2&CATALOG_ID=1&LEVEL=0&STORE_ID=1

It was branded as Audemars 'quartz' and ran cal 2510, a derivative of the cal 1510 produced my Omega in the Megaquartz F2.4Mhz The movement is identical to the F2.4 but in silver finish (as opposed to Omegas pink finish) and branded as 2510

Cheers Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Pics


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great detective work Tom....

Thanks for sharing with us...

Not nearly as good looking as the mighty MC though :naughty:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks mate

I completely agree, the Ap is no where near as pretty as this pair B) :


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

everything is possible in life if you only pay enough money 

it probably cost double as much as the OMC although the idea and finish for the adjustment button really sucks on this AP.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I know the legend and reputation of the Omega MC... but I had heard that when HP came out with the HP-01 it rivaled or exceeded the accuracy of the Omega. I believe that it was actually timed to the US Naval Observatory Atomic Clock (which HP also created) or the technology was somehow related.

Can someone in the know please clear this up?

I know mine are so incredibly accurate - they are set with my RC clock and put away and 6-8 months later pulled out and I can't tell that they have gained or lost a second! Battery life, if worn and the functions are used a lot - at all, is another question - but these are worth it!

Thanx,

Robert


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

I love those HP calculators, such cool cool watches


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great work Tom! My mum always said i would learn something new every day, today she was right!


----------

